# "Emptying Out" Before Training...



## Josh (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey.




Do any of ya'll have a thing for the Bowells?


I know i do.


I didn't used to be this way, but nowadays, I won't do any type of stretching unless my Intestines are emptied out!!!


It just doesn't feel right and it hurts my lower back when i'm FULL, so i don't really try anyway.


Anybody else like this?


----------



## Marginal (Jan 20, 2006)

Aside from Jack Osbourne apparently dieting via enema to get ready for his first match... Can't say I've heard of it as a common practice. Never felt a need either.


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2006)

that's cool ya know, i don't know, i eat too much though. lol.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 20, 2006)

Josh said:
			
		

> Do any of ya'll have a thing for the Bowells?


 
Is this thread really about :mrtoilet: ?

:barf: 
GROSS!


----------



## Sam (Jan 21, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Is this thread really about :mrtoilet: ?
> 
> :barf:
> GROSS!




Mature.


----------



## White Fox (Jan 21, 2006)

I know when you do Hatha Yoga which is tons of stretches you should have your stomach and bowells empty for the best results. I find it alot eaiser to practice when emptied out. Or at least not totally full.


----------



## bobster_ice (Jan 23, 2006)

I have to try that sometime,

Bobby


----------



## Zepp (Jan 23, 2006)

Engaging in strenous physical activity is much less fun when you have to clench the whole time.


----------



## bobster_ice (Jan 24, 2006)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Engaging in strenous physical activity is much less fun when you have to clench the whole time.


 

It really is, I tried it earlier(i wasnt at school today) and it was literally a pain in the a$$, then I "emptyed out" and training was much better.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 3, 2006)

It also cuts back on the gas problem.


----------



## samurai69 (Feb 4, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> It also cuts back on the gas problem.


 
have to agree with that .....days i do lots of breakfalls definately feel better after an empty out first......or things can get very windy


----------

